# bad bass at clearfork



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

congrats !!!!! to father and son team jeff and mike brown for coming in fourth and taking Big Bass of the tourny (6plus) at clearfork last sunday way to represent the plbc boys.keep it up!!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Bassinkrazy! Congrats to Mcquate & Young with the win and a 20.50 pound sack of big Clearfork bass. It's pretty exciting to catch a fish that big, and then to catch it in a tourney is something else. I caught one over 5 lbs. on Friday about 50 yards from where I caught the 6.57#'er.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Big weights for June in Ohio! Congrats guys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

What the water clarity there right now? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I fished it yesterday. 7 hours and only 5 small ones. Tough bite. Water was around 2 feet of visibility. Didn't make it down towards the dam where it's usually a lot clearer.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Are there a lot of carp in that lake? I'm thinking about heading there tonight to shoot some fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Tons of carp! I saw most of them hugging the bank between the grass line and the bank. Shoot them all!


----------

